# Solution: Adapting Cigar Oasis XL+ for Wineador usage



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll be honest... I just could NEVER get Hearfelt beads or Cat Litter to work WELL in my wooden humidors or my Wineador. Perhaps it's Florida's crazy weather... 100% humidity one day, 10% the next... or the intense heat... who knows.

I like the Cigar Oasis hygrometers... A regular Oasis XL Plus works great in my 700+ Waxing Moon Humidor.

For my Wineador... I was refilling the cartridge once a week (if not more). I needed a solution to be able to fill it once a month... a set-it-and-forget-it type solution.

So... I picked up a 5-cup (1.2 liter) Rubbermaid plastic container and lid at Walmart.










I couldn't separate the top of the cartridge from the main part, so I cut off the top 1/4" of a Cigar Oasis XL Plus cartridge with a Dremel cutting disc. Basically follow the seam (or just below it). After cutting, clean up any burred edges.

I cut a rectangular hole in the lid of the Rubbermaid container (smaller than the cartridge top, but not small enough to cut off the intake and exhaust holes of the cartridge top.

I used low-odor food-safe silicone adhesive (purchased at Home Depot) and glued the cartidge top to the plastic top.










Now I had a way to mount the Cigar Oasis XL Plus fan unit to the Rubbermaid container top.










I got a block of Wet Floral Foam and cut it to size to fit in the plastic container. I used a fishing filet knife (very sharp) to trim and cut down the foam.

Hint: Stick a deck of cards on the bottom of the empty container... stick the over-sized foam in the container and rest it on top of the cards. Take your filet knife and trim the excess foam (using the top edge of the plastic container as your guide). Remove the deck of cards and place the foam down in the bottom of the container. This will leave a nice 1/2" space between the top of the foam and the Rubbermaid container top.










Last: Fill with distilled water or 50/50 until the foam stops absorbing any new water. Pour off the excess.

Place the lid on top and stick on the bottom of your humidor.

The ribbon connector for the Oasis XL Plus works well with the Wineador door seals.

Voila... a large volume hygrometer with a fan and automatic regulation!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Hygrometer or humidification device... not sure what you want to refer to the Oasis devices.... I guess a humidification device with built-in self-regulating hygrometer.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. I'm really happy with how stable everything is in inside. You have the added bonus of the Oasis fan circulating the air.

I also have a little squirrel cage fan connected to a timer that kicks on once every 2 hours and circulates all of the air.

I'm currently 69 degrees and 66% at the top of the wineador...
and 66 degrees and 66% at the bottom!


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

That is pure wizardry, very nice.


----------

